# Steroids and Libido



## AdamD7 (Apr 18, 2005)

Do all steroids increase libido while you are on a cycle? 

Any more so, than others? Such as D-bol, TEST CYP, WINNY, etc.?

(I know it's a goofy questions, but I'm curious)


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 18, 2005)

No they do not all increase your libido, and some like deca, tren, and winny can actually make it go away. Nothing will increase your libido like testosterone...the ester doesn't matter....any test will make you horny as hell.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 18, 2005)

Even M1T made me more apt for sex... no idea why


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2005)

Same with tren for some people.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 18, 2005)

From my experiences with PH's when I took methyl-D and 1TU it didn't effect my libido at all. I did notice on the Methy-D some lethargy which didn't make me all that thrilled about sex but it didn't lower the sex drive. Hell when I was lethargic I didn't want to do anything sometimes.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 18, 2005)

I was pretty horny with the dbol and test.  It wasn't as extreme when I dropped the dbol, but the test sure had me raging horny.  Goodtimes.


----------



## LAM (Apr 18, 2005)

any steroid that has a moderate to high androgenic effect should increase the libido.  heavy anabolics will have no effect on increasing the libido


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 18, 2005)

Right now I'm running test, tren, and dbol. A heavy gust of wind will make me horny. My sex drive is through the roof!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 18, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> From my experiences with PH's when I took methyl-D and 1TU it didn't effect my libido at all. I did notice on the Methy-D some lethargy which didn't make me all that thrilled about sex but it didn't lower the sex drive. Hell when I was lethargic I didn't want to do anything sometimes.


Same here.  1-test based products like M1T and 1-AD didn't seem to effect it much at all.  19-nordiol seemed to lower it a little, but not enough to really be a problem, just enough to stop narbs(No Apparent Reason Boners).  4-AD, or any kind of testoterone, makes you horny as hell.


----------



## 19-chief (Apr 19, 2005)

i couldn't be sure what has and hasn't effected me personally b/c i've always stacked my products w/ either 4-ad or testosterone. with these two items present, libido always goes way up. and i mean WAY UP.


----------



## JPGIZZLE (Aug 24, 2010)

For some  reason I think I felt mine diminished actually on Omna towards the end...where I am in the present.


----------



## WINSTON (May 11, 2011)

you will be more horny if yoou are into a lot of squatting and deadlifting . i took drugs at age 28 . too . a good age . but full squats will help . test is the best but watch out bitch tits . and water retention


----------



## exphys88 (May 11, 2011)

You should check dates of posts, this a post that was started in 05, and hasn't been commented on since aug 2010


----------

